# Painting with nail polish.



## TonyS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just tried my hand at shooting a 55 Chevy with several coats of, ahem, Wet N' Wild black. I protected the plastic with a primer so that went well. I'm just about to sand and polish prior to clear coating. Can anyone tell me the sequence for adding decals and BMF? Do they go on after clear coating or between polishing and clear? 

BTW, the polish went on with texture but otherwise hard and dried fast. If I don't screw up the sanding and polishing, it should produce a great shine. I was a little scared of trying a new technique but so far, so good. 

Thanks for reading,
Tony


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Tony, congrats on trying something new and pushing your ability. 
I've not tried using nail polish on anything just yet myself. Hope you'll show pictures of your work when you finish.
As for your questions it really all depends on you.
What type of clear are you going to use?
BMF should be perfectly fine under clear and will only help keep it stuck to the car. No worries there.
Decals. Depends on their age, thickness etc.. NASCAR builds, to be correct, would have the decals applied over the clear coat. If you want a painted on look I would recommend clear coating them, but you also need to be very careful. Very light coats with some time to flash in between them would be best. If you see no cracking you should be fine. 
Apply your decals and make sure to let them dry for a few days if you can. Apply very light coats with flash time and look for any discrepancies and then repeat. It'll be time consuming, but worth it. You may have to use more clear than normal too, for the simple fact that decals will leave an edge. 
Good luck!
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

TonyS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just tried my hand at shooting a 55 Chevy with several coats of, ahem, Wet N' Wild black.


Well I think Chris has told you all you will need to know on your decal question Tony, And He is Right on the money with his answer as well like always, And All I was going to say about it here, is that I think using nail polish is a GREAT IDIA, for one major reason my self, and that is, All the Deferent color options you will have by doing so, I know it cant be cheep if you where to go out and buy them Verses Other paint options, but if you have simply some laying around that needs to be used up or something like that, Like maybe it is the remnants of a past girlfriend or present one, or something like that anyway, it should go to some good use, like this one for sure, and WHY NOT use it for kit painting, I know some of that stuff is FAST DRYING AS WELL, and like using it on nails it can take to over coating very will with a clear protectent, and give a Nice DEEP FINISH when dry, that is if you have enough of it to cover Or even Mix colors, Should give a Deep Pro Real car look when it is done right with a good Air gun I should think, and like Chris said PLEASE SHOW US SOME PICTURES, we would like to share in the out come of this, Why else would you tell us if you didn't wont us to be part of that you know...But GREAT IDIEA THERE Tony, keep 'em coming as well, we can all learn from other peoples ideas here.

Ian


----------

